# Inside depth mic WTB



## Chicken lights (Jul 13, 2022)

Anyone got an extra one laying around? 0-4” is plenty, nothing crazy needed 

Digital or mechanical is fine, I don’t need anything crazy accurate


----------



## Brent H (Jul 14, 2022)

@Chicken lights - can you get your reading using a vernier calliper?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Chicken lights - can you get your reading using a vernier calliper?






Probably, but it’s more of a pocket, the green would be the material being removed, the blue stars would be my reference points 

In my head, the mic could sit flat on both reference points


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 14, 2022)

A flat block (eg 123 block) with the Caliper slide down through the holes or even a plain piece of flat steel can be laid across the two sides and a Caliper used to measure the pocket.
Just subtract the block or plate.

Or zero a digital one at the block/plate thickness. 

You can also buy a depth adapter for the Caliper. (or borrow mine).

Caliper Base, Dial Digital Vernier Caliper Stainless Steel Caliper Depth Base Attachment Measuring Stand Attachment 7 x 0.8 x 3cm https://a.co/d/6qd43gT


----------



## trlvn (Jul 14, 2022)

There are a couple available on Kijiji if you happen to be around the area:

Caledon, $60 - 








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca
				




Woodbridge, no specific price - 








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca
				




Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 14, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> A flat block (eg 123 block) with the Caliper slide down through the holes or even a plain piece of flat steel can be laid across the two sides and a Caliper used to measure the pocket.
> Just subtract the block or plate.
> 
> Or zero a digital one at the block/plate thickness.
> ...


I didn’t know they had a caliper base, that’s likely the cheapest option and would work well

Thanks!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 14, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I didn’t know they had a caliper base, that’s likely the cheapest option and would work well
> 
> Thanks!



They do work well. I'm just a bit worried that your block is too wide between the two asterisks even for the base. You might still need a flat plate of some kind. A 123 block or 126 block would solve that problem. If the measurement is not critical, any flat plate will do.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 14, 2022)

Or two parallels side by side with a gap between then for the Caliper stick. Bonus if your parallel has a hole in it so you can just use one.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 24, 2022)

@Susquatch that’s a handy tool to have. Thanks!


----------

